# When again did Uber start tipping, & where on form...



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

...does it list what those were?? 

This last year was my 1st one driving for ol' Travis & Uber... and the first one I understand that they allowed tips. 

Now, those are clearly labeled on Lyft's 1099, but of course, Uber doesn't give you a 1099 (unless you make like over $10,000). 

I THINK it's under the "Total Additional Earnings" on the far left of the form, correct?? (Their forms for the uninitiated list "Your Gross Earnings," "Expenses, Fees and Tax," and "Your Net Payout," which if I understand is what's left after Uber gets their damn cut...). 

Also, any of you been able to deduct any of these "Uber Partner Fees"? (the "Uber Service Fee/Other Adjustments" or "Booking Fee"??... still not sure why we're billed separately for both). 

I also noticed that we're charged a "Split Fare Fee," which seems pretty questionable (since obviously we as drivers have little to no say in how a pax/series of pax chooses to split a fare...). 

Anyway, appreciate any info/perspective you all may have.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Phasmatrope said:


> Uber doesn't give you a 1099 (unless you make like over $10,000).


That would certainly save a lot of trees then, wouldn't it?


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Bump. Tips? Where on the form? Bueller, Bueller?


----------

